# Bottled water for Betta fish



## iloveramiro (Oct 2, 2008)

I've had my betta for almost a year now and he seems to be doing very well. I use crystal geyser bottled water for him and he seems to really like it. Is this kind the best/is it okay?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

As long as it is not distilled water and it contains no chlorine, then it should be fine.


----------

